# Alpencross 2010



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi guys

I'm gonna do an Alpencross again next summer.
Good recommandations for a guided 6 day tour from Austria to Italy would be appreciated. You know the kind with a guide, accomodations, luggage transfer, bus-transfer back to start and so on.

I've travelled with Go-alps.de previously. They were OK but I'd like some more options. English speeking guides is a must. My german zucks! 

Thanks -Kasper


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Kasper said:


> They were OK but I'd like some more options. English speeking guides is a must. My german zucks!


 OK, I'll keep this conversation with myself then  We booked a trip with JOKO (https://www.joko-mtb.de/) next summer. Has anyone tried them?

Next question - which bike?!
Last time I did it on a 5-Spot and I died on almost every climb -all 10.000 meters of climbing. I'm considering bringing a bike with less travel, I have a 4'' Turner Flux that would come in handy.

What's your thoughts on that? I'll sacrifice descents on behalf of ascent but I'm figuring it's OK since I'll also be closer to 40 than I have ever been before and I'll be even more carefull on the descents.. (Plan B must be to get in shape and bring a 6''er  )

6'' vs 5'' vs 4'' .... discuss!

Cheers Kasper


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

*spam*

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2009/mtb2010/torque-alpinist.html

So 7" at LEAST are a must (use translate.google).


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd say take the 5-Spot.A travel adjustable fork will help on steep uphills if you want to use up less energy  
Another option would be the Flux with a 5" fork and some 2.3" tires.That way you can still have a light bike but you won't lose that much on the downhills.

Marko


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

I prefer my 4" bike on many of those trans-alps like trails. A solid wheelset still keeps bike weight down as you spend a lot more time going up than down. No big-air on a four incher, but lots of fun gliding over small drops and slicing and dicing through rocky sections.

I usually get to the top a lot faster than the big travel guys where I can relax and enjoy the scenery. They don't gain as much on the descent.

G.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Think your Spot is probably one of the best choices for a TA. My better half has a 5 Spot and it is def her weapon of choice for our yearly TA. Light enough (11.2 kg) to climb all mountain passes with ease and the travel and angles to have a load of fun when the trail goes down. I would not swap for anything lighter/faster unless you are planning to win every climb…

Yes those are platform pedals…


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Uzzi said:


> My better half has a 5 Spot and it is def her weapon of choice for our yearly TA


Nice .. bike! And the picture too
:thumbsup:Kasper


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

The thing is that I sold the 5-spot and I dont have that option anymore. I'm just debating over my options here .. Flux or new bike 

How about a 4'' fullsus 29-er? What's the advice on that?

Cheers - Kasper

Here's the alpencross-spot for reference -but I'm not using it on this trip


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Really have no experience with 29-ers. Can imagine however that them big wheels are not the best choice when it comes to tight switch back invested trails. We have a lot of those in the Alps...


----------



## Gravitycavity (Mar 14, 2010)

*You don't need no stinkin' guide*

Get yourself a good book on TransAlp trails, pick a route and do it! There are alway pensions to stay at. A buddy and I did a 7 day trip on our own from St. Anton Austria to Lago di Garda Italy. Up Matrichjoch (sp) was a long day but down...well down was almost 7k ft of desent! Good luck.


----------



## ULgreen4ever (Mar 22, 2010)

Check this out.
www.bike-explorer.ch
It is a Swiss company with lots of options and different arrangements.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*Follow-up*

So I chose the Flux .. or financial circumstances and a massive tax-bill chose it 

I went with a 120mm fork and 2.25'' Maxxis Ardent and it worked well. I had a solid and stiff bike for the climbs. On the downhills it was clear that a 4'' bike is a comprimise but I managed most of it and outrode some of the bigger bikes. (Myself kudos myself for technique ) When I go next time I think I'd prefer to bring a 5-6 inch bike with an adjustable seat post and have even more fun on the downhills.

We covered 350km while climbing 12.500m and descending 13.500m

 Kasper

GPS track
Day1 - Day2 - Day3 - Day4 - Day5 - Day6

Videos (available in HD)




 








Fimberpass


----------

